

Google In Oregon: Mother Nature Meets The Data Center  - davidw
http://informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2007/08/google_in_orego.html

======
davidw
The kooky comments show why growth doesn't happen in Oregon - no matter what
company wants to build, people start trying to find out how 'evil' it is and
protest against it. It's sort of a knee jerk reaction, it seems:-/

